# Any way to stop nausea other than meds?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been on Prilosec since Oct. l, and last week was finally free of nausea/queasiness. I was still careful what I ate, but felt pretty good. Last night, the nausea came back after supper. I tried Rolaids and crackers. Helped some but not much. I still have slight nausea today. Does this ever go away completely?Are there things that some of you do at home that help you get rid of the nauseous feeling? I have to attend a funeral of a friend tomorrow (and go to the funeral home tonight). It would be so much better if I didn't feel slightly nauseous. Could really benefit from the advice of others here. Don't want to take a regular prescription nausea med. I'm on enough meds already. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried Ginger?K.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

I had nausea when my GERD first started.It almost felt like morning sickness!I was on Protonix for awhile and I think the Protonix made me nauseous. For some strange reason it went away on its own. I am on Prilosec now and I do not get nausous anymore.Goodluck!Cindybell


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cindybell, you're right...it does feel kind of like morning sickness, only it lasts longer.I'd like to stay on Prilosec for another month or so, then switch to ranitidine (generic Zantac) 150 mg. 2x a day. But from what some say here, it doesn't last as long. My doctor hopes that if I switch to ranitidine, my irritable bowel symptoms (constipation, etc.,) might not be as bad as on Prilosec and Protonix. Not sure what I'll be doing here. It does give me hope when you say yours went away on its own. Mine did go away for a week, so maybe...


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Kathleen, I've been avoiding ginger since it was on a list of foods that were troublesome for some people with reflux. But I do have some ginger tea. Maybe I should try that? Maybe it would help. Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know how it effects reflux, but there seems to be some results with nausea.I see some sites that say it may help with reflux, I'm not sure if there is hard evidence one way or the other.May be worth a try.K.


----------

